# 7 gallon carboy



## TouronVineyards (Mar 3, 2013)

I recently purchased a couple carboys of Craigslist. The guy said that they were 6 1/2 gallons. I got home and measured them and can fit 7 gallons in it. My question is I want to make a 6 gallon wine kit in it. Should I top it off with a similar wine type to get rid of the headspace or will it be ok? Thanks


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

You always have to top up or rack down once the wine has been degassed and stabilized so yes, most of us top up with a like or similar wine, sometimes several bottles are required withe the Italian carboys which are ~6.5G


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2013)

Sure wish you lived by me. I would make you a trade for the seven gallon.


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 3, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Sure wish you lived by me. I would make you a trade for the seven gallon.



And I would surely trade. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2013)

TouronVineyards said:


> I recently purchased a couple carboys of Craigslist. The guy said that they were 6 1/2 gallons. I got home and measured them and can fit 7 gallons in it. My question is I want to make a 6 gallon wine kit in it. Should I top it off with a similar wine type to get rid of the headspace or will it be ok? Thanks


 
in short, yes, absolutely!


----------



## tonyt (Mar 4, 2013)

I use glass marbles sometimes.


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 4, 2013)

tonyt said:


> I use glass marbles sometimes.



I actually thought about using marbles. I'll make the wine this week and let everyone know what I did. Thanks for all the help


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

I found the same thing on my pair of 6.5s I bought off Craigslist. They are likely actually liter measures, not gallons. Best to find out beforehand instead of after, while transferring your wine from primary, for sure. Ask me how I know! 

My Dad casually said on the phone last night, "I got one of those big jugs the neighbor left when he moved out, do you want it?" Uh, YEAH! 

Don't trade those 6.5s away. If you begin to make recipes from scratch, you will probably soon want to make as much as you can per batch, since it's the same work no matter how much you make. That is where they really shine. I wish I had 2 more, actually. Tell the truth, I wish I had a couple demijohns...but that's another story...


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 4, 2013)

I have two 6.5 (maybe seven) gallon carboys. I love them! I use them for secondary fermentation of six gallon kits---when head space is or is not an issue. I also use them for adding sugar to my six gallon batches of DB (or other wine of my own recipe), or for degassing after adding additives. When I'm done degassing or adding ingredients, I rack to a six gallon carboy for aging/clearing, and put the rest in a one gallon or other appropriately sized vessel. No wine gets wasted!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep, Dave, I've combined the 6.5 and a 5 or a 6 to get odd volumes in carboy without waste, too. It's pretty handy to have them. One batch, I wound up with a 6.5 and two 5s. Worked out perfectly.


----------



## tiMcC (Mar 7, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Sure wish you lived by me. I would make you a trade for the seven gallon.



dan,
what would trade for a 7
l can bring it when i pick up my malbec
tim


----------

